# I Think I Will Pass On the Smart Car...



## Adrienne (Aug 7, 2009)

Change isn't always good!!!







Below is a photo of a wreck in Jefferson Parish, LA (near New Orleans) between two trucks and a Smart Car. I think I'll pass on the Smart Car!!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy crap!!! My husband wants one really bad. I am _SO_ showing this to him.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 7, 2009)

My family refers to them as death traps. lol.


----------



## P.I.T.A (Aug 7, 2009)

*It is a death trap lol. There is no way to survive an accident in that thing. On my way home from work on day. There was a smart car and a mini cooper behind in. In front of the smart car was a little VW beetle. Traffic came to a halt &amp; the smart car looked like that pic above. Well, maybe not as squished, but still. I will never get that image out of my head. ever. It may be good to the environment, but it is not good for mankind that's for sure.*


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG! definitely a major NO for me


----------



## daer0n (Aug 7, 2009)

ouch!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 7, 2009)

Aprill shall keep her big smart Expedition



I couldnt do shit with a tuna can like that anyway....


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a fan of smart cars... just not smooshed ones. Despite their itty bitty size, they do a lot better for the environment than a lot of other cars. Maybe they can work on the safety of it and release a better one?


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd get one.

If it runs out of gas, I can pick it up and carry it to the next gas station. You can't say that about any other car, which is why this one is Smart


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 8, 2009)

Death trap is right, you get hit in one of those and you're toast. No thanks!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont think I could even fit my butt in the door of that car, lol.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would never, ever drive one! I wouldn't take one if it was given to me for nothing. No thanks!


----------



## Tyari (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think the name should be changed to Not-So-Smart car. Any impact on that car is aninstant fatality.


----------



## Cymbeline (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm with dixie on this one. And being 5'10, I think my knees would be up under my chin. I'll stick with my Chevy truck.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jeremyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd get one.If it runs out of gas, I can pick it up and carry it to the next gas station. You can't say that about any other car, which is why this one is Smart





^ Haha. 
It's actually quite scary. I drive a giant car but I also have a family to carry.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 8, 2009)

Great shrinking capacity might i say. In my family we call them yogurts, because they're just as solid as the plastic cup containing it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great shrinking capacity might i say. In my family we call them yogurts, because they're just as solid as the plastic cup containing it. LOL! You're right! That made me think of this commercial:


----------



## magosienne (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL ! And i had in mind a Danone yogurt


----------



## Darla (Aug 8, 2009)

i've seen a few of them on the road around here and thought "NO WAY"!


----------



## Maysie (Aug 8, 2009)

Daaaang! that is terrible



I've seen some of these on the road and wondered how well they would hold up in a wreck- now I know.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 8, 2009)

lol, they are very very popular here in Italy because space is at such a premium.

I do think I should say several things though, just because i love these little things!

firstly, they do stand up to safety regulations - so they are probably no more dangerous than any other small car that is available at the moment.

Secondly, they are surprisingly (unbelievably) roomy inside, although they look tiny. A friend of mine's husband has one, and he's over 6 foot tall, he fits in with no worries or discomfort at all

Thirdly (lastly) I think any car that was stuck between two vehicles of that size would look pretty much exactly the same after a collision


----------



## mebs786 (Aug 9, 2009)

My sister has a smart car which she loves and my husband is always telling her that it is not the safest car to be in..

I will be showing her this... It might get her thinking!!


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Haha. 
It's actually quite scary. I drive a giant car but I also have a family to carry.

Let them get out of the car and help!


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 9, 2009)

I can see your concern, but let's face it most saloon cars in a situation between two huge trucks will always look very second hand. True the Smart has a little less metal but then it is really only a town car. I rented one and I found them great fun. If I lived in the centre of London, New York or Paris I would consider getting one. If I lived in LA maybe not, too many freeways.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jeremyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let them get out of the car and help! *taking notes* Thanks for the idea


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 9, 2009)

jodevies, exactly. They are not made for motorway travel, they're made for towns.

But then, most small cars are unsuitable for huge highways anyway


----------



## LuckyCharm (Aug 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jeremyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd get one.If it runs out of gas, I can pick it up and carry it to the next gas station. You can't say that about any other car, which is why this one is Smart





Ha! I've been in several car accidents and that scares me to death.
It makes sense as a car in say, London or another European city where the vast majority of other cars on the road are small as well. But I live in the DC area, and I'd rather not be the littlest guy on the road! Well, except when it comes to parking, because no one knows how to parallel park (people take up space of 2 cars, leaving so much room in front of them and behind them instead of pulling up to the car in front of them!) it looks like it'll fit in the small 1/2 spots everyone leaves open!


----------



## Roxie (Aug 10, 2009)

I prefer larger cars.... scared to drive as it is, I feel better seeing as much of the road as possible! I need an eco-friendly big ute! I love utes..... not sure why... and jeeps!

But that accident is scary! Not something I needed to see...


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 10, 2009)

The only reason I'd get in one is if I was taking my driving test. This would be the easiest thing to parallel park lol!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 10, 2009)

omfg my eyes literally popped out. Is that real?!


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *LuckyCharm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ha! I've been in several car accidents and that scares me to death.
It makes sense as a car in say, London or another European city where the vast majority of other cars on the road are small as well. But I live in the DC area, and I'd rather not be the littlest guy on the road! Well, except when it comes to parking, because no one knows how to parallel park (people take up space of 2 cars, leaving so much room in front of them and behind them instead of pulling up to the car in front of them!) it looks like it'll fit in the small 1/2 spots everyone leaves open!

You can also pick it up and place it by the sidewalk.No more parking troubles.

Reason #2 why the Smartcar is smart


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *jodevizes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can see your concern, but let's face it most saloon cars in a situation between two huge trucks will always look very second hand. True the Smart has a little less metal but then it is really only a town car. I rented one and I found them great fun. If I lived in the centre of London, New York or Paris I would consider getting one. If I lived in LA maybe not, too many freeways. I agree but the problem with this car is it can reach a maximum speed of 55-65 mph and consumers will take advantage of that. I believe if they want to make it specifically for in town only, they should bring the limit down on the vehicle. Might even save more gas too



.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow holy crap!!!!! I like them but not that much. After seeing that I would never ever buy one..no thanks.


----------



## Karren (Aug 10, 2009)

With those two trucks, an Escalade wouldn't have faired much better! And that's one out of how many, sold? I think they are cute... Maybe a nice pink one!! Better visability! Lol.


----------



## Love Souljah (Aug 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thirdly (lastly) I think any car that was stuck between two vehicles of that size would look pretty much exactly the same after a collision



You read my mind in like, 80% of the posts you make. You and emily are officially my favorites!


If you guys were THAT concerned about the safety of your cars, you'd be driving Volvos while wearing full body armor! You see this and get freaked out because of how the media portrays it. I've seen plenty of wrecks in Dallas where an Expedition got pancaked like that in-between two trucks just like those. Most of the wrecks are the drivers' faults, and I believe in most cases that people in wrecks were at the wrong place at the wrong time and could have avoided them. I took two defensive driving courses and have avoided many wrecks, including one where the guy in front of me hit the exit divider and spun into my lane. I stopped to help him, and my car was untouched even though we were going 55 mph and he was directly in front of me. It's almost always up to the driver...and seeing this photograph, the person in the smart car obviously did not make a good decision. They were stupid enough to be in-between those trucks in the first place. The trucks can't see where the car is, so it's the driver's duty to get out of the way and save their own life.

Sorry about all of that...I just believe a lot of accidents are caused by stupid drivers, and a lot of the time the "victim" is really at fault, either totally or partially...


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 11, 2009)

lol thanks Love!

Im just saying if they were super dangerous, they would have been banned by whatever safe motoring organisation is in your country.

Australia is SUPER over the top re: safety - driving, sun protection and especially prescription drugs.

If australia allow them on the roads, they are at least on par with other small vehicles


----------



## Love Souljah (Aug 11, 2009)

Indeed...

There is a Smart Car dealership right near my apartment in Dallas...I think I'm going to test drive one when I get back! I need a new car anyway.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Love Souljah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you guys were THAT concerned about the safety of your cars, you'd be driving Volvos while wearing full body armor! You see this and get freaked out because of how the media portrays it. I've seen plenty of wrecks in Dallas where an Expedition got pancaked like that in-between two trucks just like those. Most of the wrecks are the drivers' faults, and I believe in most cases that people in wrecks were at the wrong place at the wrong time and could have avoided them. I took two defensive driving courses and have avoided many wrecks, including one where the guy in front of me hit the exit divider and spun into my lane. I stopped to help him, and my car was untouched even though we were going 55 mph and he was directly in front of me. It's almost always up to the driver...and seeing this photograph, the person in the smart car obviously did not make a good decision. They were stupid enough to be in-between those trucks in the first place. The trucks can't see where the car is, so it's the driver's duty to get out of the way and save their own life.
Sorry about all of that...I just believe a lot of accidents are caused by stupid drivers, and a lot of the time the "victim" is really at fault, either totally or partially...

While I can somewhat agree with you on drivers (despite what they're driving) having to be conscious of others on the road to help avoid accidents, the victim remains the victim. I refuse to be even partially at fault for someone running a red light or rear-ending me. 
I stay away from 18 wheelers as much as possible bc I'm never sure they can see me but accidents are unpredictable just as the person behind the wheel of the car next to me are.


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! You're right! That made me think of this commercial:
dftDBFwY2Lk

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I found my future wife


----------

